# Ice blue eyes



## Emiliana de Lunares

¡Hola a todos!

Tengo una duda sobre cómo se describiría el color de los ojos ''ice blue eyes''. Por ejemplo: *My boyfriend has ice blue eyes.*

Mi intento...
*
Mi novio titne ojos azul hielo.*

¿Tiene sentido y suena natural? ¿Sugerencias?
Muchas gracias de antemano por su ayuda


----------



## gengo

How about ojos celestes?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

No sé cómo diría pero 'azul hielo' seguro que no.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Ojos azul claro. " Celeste" is not a word that we use to describe eyes. "Mi novio tiene ojos celestes" sounds weird, you might think they're talking about some esoteric eyes. You could say " ojos azul celeste", still uncommon, but understandable. However,  I guess " celeste" is a deeper shade of blue than that of " ice-blue".


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

In Spain, in general, we don't use the word 'celeste'. We tend to say 'azul claro'. 
But I know it's a word they use in America to describe 'azul claro', at least in Argentina. Perhaps they would use it also to talk about eyes.


----------



## Soledad Medina

De este lado del mundo sí se escucha "ojos celestes" con tanta frecuencia como "ojos azules".   Es importante saber si Emiliana desea traducir su frase para España o Latinoamérica.


----------



## Nesa_nesa234

aldonzalorenzo said:


> In Spain, in general, we don't use the word 'celeste'. We tend to say 'azul claro'.
> But I know it's a word they use in America to describe 'azul claro', at least in Argentina. Perhaps they would use it also to talk about eyes.


Yes. In Argentina there is a difference between celeste y azul. Celeste is like a light blue,and azul is like a darker shade. 
We tend to say "ojos claros" to refer to either azul or celeste but the abovementioned is a distinction some people do. 
As to the main question. I think "ojos azul hielo" is a literal translation and indeed it doesn't sound natural,because even if we think of that from a technical point of view,ice is not blue but colorless,I would say 🤔. But  I agree with marcianitoh,you could say "ojos azul claro".


----------



## Soledad Medina

Aldonza, entre mis amigos que hablan español en Estados Unidos no hay distinción entre "ojos celestes" y "ojos azules".  Ambos se usan indistintamente.  Me ha asombrado mucho que en Argentina 'celeste' signifique azul claro y 'azules' signifique azul oscuro.   Siempre es bueno aprender algo nuevo.


----------



## Emiliana de Lunares

Esta traducción es para el mercado latinoamericano. Entonces, ¿se puede decir ''ojos celestes'' o es mejor ''ojos claros''?


----------



## Soledad Medina

Como dice Aldonza que en Argentina hay diferencias, te sugiero "ojos azul claro".


----------



## Circunflejo

No estaría de más que pusieras una imagen para ver el tono ya que distintas fuentes ofrecen distintas tonalidades con ese nombre.


Marsianitoh said:


> " Celeste" is not a word that we use to describe eyes.


Really? It's total familiar for me so you made me check if it was just me and... no, it isn't. Well known Spanish writers like Marsé, Cunqueiro, Pardo Bazán, Caballero Bonald or Antonio Gala have made use of it.


aldonzalorenzo said:


> In Spain, in general, we don't use the word 'celeste'.


I don't agree with that.


Soledad Medina said:


> Me ha asombrado mucho que en Argentina 'celeste' signifique azul claro y 'azules' signifique azul oscuro.


En España, en líneas generales, también. Celeste=azul claro. Azul... en teoría cualquier tono de azul, pero faltando contexto, es más probable que se interprete como oscuro que como claro.


Emiliana de Lunares said:


> Entonces, ¿se puede decir ''ojos celestes'' o es mejor ''ojos claros''?


Depende del tono. Podrían ser ojos turquesa. Como dije antes, haría falta ver el tono al que te refieres si quieres una respuesta específica.


----------



## gengo

Nesa_nesa234 said:


> ice is not blue but colorless



Sí que lo es.


----------



## Nesa_nesa234

gengo said:


> Sí que lo es.
> 
> View attachment 41603


Well... when I think of ice the first image that comes to my mind is this type of colorless ice 😂


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Circunflejo said:


> I don't agree with that.


¿De verdad usas la palabra 'celeste' (fuera de una vecina con ese nombre)? Yo jamás. Digo siempre 'azul clarito'.
Y parece que marsianitoh tampoco. ¿Algún otro español puede opinar sobre esto?


----------



## Rocko!

Las dos, "celeste" y "claro" sonarían bien por estos lares, aunque es mejor "azul claro" para un alcance internacional.
En la Argentina posiblemente piensan en su bandera y en el color de su uniforme de fútbol cuando piensan en "celeste" (la celeste), por lo que otros azules no serían claros.
Aquí, el azul se divide en dos tonos naturales, el del cielo (celeste) y el del mar (marino), por lo que decir simplemente "azul" lleva a una combinación entre ambos, ni muy claro, ni muy oscuro.

Editado: no sé cómo nombrar al azul-azul


----------



## Circunflejo

gengo said:


> Sí que lo es


Y yo no llamaría celeste al azul de tu foto. Sin embargo, al que se cita en la Wikipedia (Shades of blue - Wikipedia; mira el cuadro de la derecha con los detalles técnicos) sí que lo llamaría celeste.


aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¿De verdad usas la palabra 'celeste' (fuera de una vecina con ese nombre)? Yo jamás. Digo siempre 'azul clarito'.


No me digas que para ti el cielo no es azul celeste sino azul clarito.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Una vez escuché la expresión "ojos acerados".  Se me ocurre que quizás "ice blue eyes" podría ser un equivalente.   No sé si a ustedes les parecería una opción válilda.


----------



## Ferrol

Ojos azules (muy) claros, como djo Marsianitoh


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Circunflejo said:


> No me digas que para ti el cielo no es azul celeste sino azul clarito.


Puede que lo use con respecto al cielo, ahora mismo no estoy segura de nada. Pero no se me ocurre ninguna otra situación. (Ahora me vienes con otro ejemplo y te mato)


----------



## Marsianitoh

Celeste como color, en general  sí, azul celeste, para un mantel, un jarrón, yo que sé, y mejor con azul por delante...pero como color de ojos no. No he oído nunca a nadie describir los ojos de alguien como celestes. Yo desde luego no diría que mis sobrinas tienen los ojos celestes. Y si lo dijera,  a mi alrededor me mirarían raro.


----------



## Ferrol

Marsianitoh said:


> Celeste como color, en general  sí, azul celeste, para un mantel, un jarrón, yo que sé, y mejor con azul por delante...pero como color de ojos no. No he oído nunca a nadie describir los ojos de alguien como celestes. Yo desde luego no diría que mis sobrinas tienen los ojos celestes. Y si lo dijera,  a mi alrededor me mirarían raro.


Estoy de acuerdo. "Ojos celestes" no se usa en el lenguaje hablado por donde vivo. Si alguien lo dijera me parecería afectado, rebuscado. y forzado. Otra cosa es su uso en la poesía


----------



## Soledad Medina

Marsia, si vivieras en Latinoamérica o en el mundo hispano de los Estados Unidos sí escucharías con frecuencia lo de "ojos celestes".  Por lo visto en España no es así.   Lo bueno del foro es que siempre se aprende algo nuevo.


----------



## gengo

Circunflejo said:


> Y yo no llamaría celeste al azul de tu foto.



Y tampoco yo llamaría ice blue a ese color en el contexto de ojos.  Nomás quería mostrar que el hielo sí puede ser de color azul.



Soledad Medina said:


> Una vez escuché la expresión "ojos acerados".



That may be a good option, because to me, ice blue eyes are a grayish-blue, as in the following photo.





However, I don't see many relevant hits for "ojos acerados" in an image search.


----------



## Magazine

Marsianitoh said:


> Ojos azul claro. " Celeste" is not a word that we use to describe eyes. "Mi novio tiene ojos celestes"


 

Esto lo puedo confirmar, tengo los ojos azules, jamás diría celestes. ¡Vaya cosas!


aldonzalorenzo said:


> In Spain, in general, we don't use the word 'celeste'. We tend to say 'azul claro'.





aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¿De verdad usas la palabra 'celeste' (fuera de una vecina con ese nombre)? Yo jamás. Digo siempre 'azul clarito'.
> Y parece que marsianitoh tampoco. ¿Algún otro español puede opinar sobre esto?


¡Yo!  jeje, que no se usa.


Ferrol said:


> Ojos azules (muy) claros, como djo Marsianitoh





Marsianitoh said:


> No he oído nunca a nadie describir los ojos de alguien como celestes.



Total, no sé quién ha dicho que ojos celestes es normal en España, vamos, aquí se une otro español más que dice que no.

Puede que en literatura se use, en poesía fijo, pero en la calle ¡anda ya!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Gengo, tienes razón en que el término "ojos acerados" no es muy común pero acabo de recordar dónde fue que lo leí y se trata de lo siguiente:
En La Bikina, una historia inspirada en una leyenda de la época de los Cristeros, en México, aparece la siguiente frase:
"Despertó al fin y lo primero que vio fueron los ojos acerados de Ruiz".  
www.luismiguelsite.com/pubhtml/tour/bikstory.htm


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mi querido Mag, como bien sabes el español no es un idioma que se circunscribe a España.  De este lado del charco sí decimos "ojos celestes".   
Lo bueno del foro es que aprendemos sobre otros países.


----------



## Magazine

Soledad Medina said:


> "Despertó al fin y lo primero que vio fueron los ojos acerados de Ruiz".


Acerado...curioso, ¿y es azul? ¿O se refiere a que son ojos duros como el acero?


----------



## Magazine

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¿Algún otro español puede opinar sobre esto?





Soledad Medina said:


> Mi querido Mag, como bien sabes el español no es un idioma que se circunscribe a España.  De este lado del charco sí decimos "ojos celestes".


Sí, claro, esto ya lo sé 

Más bien quería confirmar el mensaje de Aldo


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mag, de acuerdo con el contexto lo de "ojos acerados" se refiere al color.  Por cierto que la leyenda mexicana a la que me refiero es muy hermosa e inspiró al compositor mexicano Rubén Fuentes a escribir la canción La Bikina, interpretada por Luis Miguel.


----------



## sarah_

Magazine said:


> Esto lo puedo confirmar, tengo los ojos azules, jamás diría celestes. ¡Vaya cosas!





Magazine said:


> Puede que en literatura se use, en poesía fijo, pero en la calle ¡anda ya!


En la calle dices que tienes los "ojos celestes" y la gente saca en conclusión:
1) los tienes azules.
2) eres tonto.
Que no se me ofendan los del otro lado del charco, pero es que nos sonaría igual que decir:  tengo los ojos del color de las olas que golpean la costa del Cantábrico en una tarde de invierno mientras contemplo la caída del sol y me como una tortilla deconstruida con pimientos de los de toda la vida.
O sea, raro.


Marsianitoh said:


> Celeste como color, en general sí, azul celeste, para un mantel, un jarrón, yo que sé, y mejor con azul por delante...pero como color de ojos no. No he oído nunca a nadie describir los ojos de alguien como celestes. Yo desde luego no diría que mis sobrinas tienen los ojos celestes. Y si lo dijera, a mi alrededor me mirarían raro.


----------



## Magazine

sarah_ said:


> En la calle dices que tienes los "ojos celestes" y la gente saca en conclusión:
> 1) los tienes azules.
> 2*) eres tonto.*


Cracking up!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Sarah, en las calles de España por lo visto no se debe decir pero de este lado del charco lo puedes decir con absoluta confianza.  Marsia dice que no lo ha oído nunca porque se refiere a su país y no al resto del mundo hispánico.


----------



## gengo

sarah_ said:


> Que no se me ofendan los del otro lado del charco, pero es que nos sonaría igual que decir:  tengo los ojos del color de las olas que golpean la costa del Cantábrico en una tarde de invierno mientras contemplo la caída del sol y me como una tortilla deconstruída con pimientos de los de toda la vida.



Y eso, ¿qué?  Me suena perfectamente natural.    Pero me imagino que esa tortilla que comes no es la que comemos por estos lares.  En fin, para gustos se han hecho los colores, incluso el celeste.


----------



## Magazine

gengo said:


> Me suena perfectamente natural.


Cracking up some more      

I would just like to mention that nobody ever said "celeste" is not used in _Spanish_. *Spaniards* were saying we do NOT use it _OVER HERE_. 

Edit: Me refería a los ojos


----------



## Soledad Medina

Por mi parte juro solemnemente que, sin que se ofendan mis queridos foreros españoles, pienso seguir ejerciendo mi derecho de decir "ojos celestes" como lo llevo haciendo de toda una vida.  Y me alegra mucho que de este lado del charco lo pueda decir a sabiendas de que todos me entienden.  
Abrazos para todos


----------



## sarah_

Magazine said:


> I would just like to mention that nobody ever said "celeste" is not used in _Spanish_. *Spaniards* were saying we do NOT use it OVER HERE.


Si celeste sí que se dice, Magazine, pero no aplicado a los ojos. En mi opinión, por supuesto, y, que yo sepa, de forma habitual, al menos. Yo subscribo lo que dijo Marsianitoh en el #20


Soledad Medina said:


> Sarah, en las calles de España por lo visto no se debe decir pero de este lado del charco lo puedes decir con absoluta confianza.  Marsia dice que no lo ha oído nunca porque se refiere a su país y no al resto del mundo hispánico.


Ya, ya, tú tranquila que en cuanto  a los españoles nos dejen entrar en otros países ( calculo que para el próximo siglo, aproximadamente) me voy a hacer una ruta por toda América con una camiseta celeste (por supuesto) que lleve escrito "aquí sí que se dice ojos celestes, no como en mi país que somos unos rancios" 
PD ( No sé si me va a caber todo en la camiseta, lo único, jajaja)
PD2 Y ahora que no se me ofendan los de por aquí, que es broma.


----------



## Magazine

Si, claro, me refería  a los ojos. 



sarah_ said:


> "aquí sí que se dice ojos celestes, no como en mi país que somos unos rancios"


----------



## Soledad Medina

Sarah, como te he prometido un viaje a Miami tan pronto me gane la lotería me aseguraré de tener lista la camiseta. Estoy segura de a todos les encantará.


----------



## michelmontescuba

“Ojos celestes” en mi opinión suena como una frase literaria, no sería común en una conversación informal. “Ojos azul celeste” sin embardo, aunque no sería una frase tan común como “ojos azul claro” estoy convencido de que la he escuchado en alguna que otra ocasión, y no me extrañaría volverla a escuchar. De hecho, me resultaría totalmente lógica en una situación en que alguien quiera resaltar la belleza particular de unos ojos azul claro, como en esta situación:

Fulano - ¿Cómo tenía los ojos?

Mengano – Tenía los ojos azules. Unos ojos súper lindos. Como un azul celeste.

Con respecto a “ojos azul hielo”, yo lo veo bien. Quizá no sea común, pero en inglés probablemente tampoco lo sea. Por otro lado, si en ocasiones decimos frases como “rojo vino” no veo porque no podemos decir “azul hielo”.


----------



## muhn

Interesante hilo, creo que el problema acá es la variante glass, ice, crystal.

Eyes - Lioden Wiki

Sí "light blue eyes" es celeste o azul claro, y celeste no se dice en España, me pregunto por qué sí se dice pardo como algo cercano a "light brown eyes"? Tiene una connotación negativa el celeste en comparación con la del pardo allá?

Ojos pardos

De acuerdo en que es más literario y posiblemente se escuche en alguna conversación trivial entre mujeres mayormente, sin caer en el prejuicio de que un hombre no puede conocer más que los colores primarios y secundarios.


----------



## Circunflejo

aldonzalorenzo said:


> (Ahora me vienes con otro ejemplo y te mato)


Me callo, me callo.


sarah_ said:


> nos sonaría igual que decir: tengo los ojos del color de las olas que golpean la costa del Cantábrico en una tarde de invierno mientras contemplo la caída del sol y me como una tortilla deconstruida con pimientos de los de toda la vida.


Y luego ya te despiertas y dejas de flipar.


Soledad Medina said:


> Por mi parte juro solemnemente que, sin que se ofendan mis queridos foreros españoles, pienso seguir ejerciendo mi derecho de decir "ojos celestes" como lo llevo haciendo de toda una vida.


¡Pues claro que sí!


----------



## Marsianitoh

Soledad Medina said:


> Por mi parte juro solemnemente que, sin que se ofendan mis queridos foreros españoles, pienso seguir ejerciendo mi derecho de decir "ojos celestes" como lo llevo haciendo de toda una vida.  Y me alegra mucho que de este lado del charco lo pueda decir a sabiendas de que todos me entienden.
> Abrazos para todos


Claro que sí, además con ese acento vuestro se os perdona todo, pero yo aquí en la Gipuzkoa profunda como me ponga a decir que no sé quién tiene los ojos celestes lo mismo me sacan coplas.


----------



## jilar

gengo said:


> tampoco yo llamaría ice blue a ese color en el contexto de ojos


Me gustaría simplificar el debate y el aporte de Gengo me sirve para entender cómo están usando "ice blue eyes" en el original.

Como bien mostró Gengo, el hielo puede presentar un color azul. Sucede en hielo muy comprimido, sin prácticamente aire en su interior. Es muy común en capas profundas de glaciares.
Veamos la imagen mostrada y quedémonos con ese tono de azul (por cierto en la misma imagen se ven dos azules más, el del mar, podemos decir entonces marino, y el del cielo (hay un trocito sin nubes si os fijáis) del cual sale el nombre celeste para se tono azul típico del cielo cuando está despejado.


Por otro lado, los ojos de los humanos, haciendo una división básica o sencilla por colores serían:
Marrones, azules y verdes.

Dentro de esos colores hay toda una tonalidad, hay quienes los tienen marrón claro, otros más oscuros.
Lo mismo con el azul. Mirad los ojos de Terence Hill, por ejemplo, en esta imagen

https://i2.wp.com/cuatrobastardos.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/original2.jpg?resize=600,360&ssl=1

Y ved los de Brad Pitt en la siguiente
Los 12 actores con los ojos azules más hermosos de Hollywood: Provocan suspiros de solo verlos

Quien dice que su novio tiene "ice Blue eyes" es porque quiere matizar el tipo de azul, su tonalidad, y en ese momento el tono de sus ojos azules le recuerda al del hielo azul y por eso da la referencia de "Ice".
Si le recordara al azul del cielo en días claros, podría decir celeste.

Además tened en cuenta que la mayoría de ojos cambian un poco su tonalidad dependiendo de la luz ambiente.

Y después, al fin y al cabo, la interpretación que cada uno haga de un color es muy subjetiva.
A mí sí me preguntan quién tiene en esas imágenes, entre Hill y Pitt, los ojos que me recuerden al azul del hielo, diría que Terence.
Por lo tanto podemos decir que " ice blue" en referencia a los ojos de alguien tiran más hacia un azul claro que a uno oscuro.

En español tampoco es una asociación común, asociar cierto tono azul de ojos con los del hielo, de hecho no se usa ninguna palabra como se puede usar marino (del mar) o celeste (del cielo).
¿O alguien usa con frecuencia un adjetivo que haga referencia al hielo?
Y menos al tipo de hielo aquí indicado, el hielo azul.

Debido a esto nos suena tan raro decir:
Ojos azul hielo. *

Pero es lo que están haciendo en inglés y, entiendo por el comentario que cito de Gengo, tampoco es muy común hacerlo así en inglés.

En fin, sólo hay que entender * como:
Tiene unos ojos azules como el azul del hielo (cuando es hielo azul y no de otro tono)


----------



## Circunflejo

Marsianitoh said:


> Claro que sí, además con ese acento vuestro se os perdona todo, pero yo aquí en la Gipuzkoa profunda como me ponga a decir que no sé quién tiene los ojos celestes lo mismo me sacan coplas.


¿Y si dices que tiene los ojos zarcos?


----------



## sarah_

Circunflejo said:


> ¿Y si dices que tiene los ojos zarcos?


Pues es como si dices ojos garzos, Circun. No te va a entender nadie. 

DLE Garzo
1. adj. Dicho especialmente de los ojos: De color azulado.
2. adj. Dicho de una persona: Que tiene los ojos garzos.


----------



## Circunflejo

sarah_ said:


> Pues es como si dices ojos garzos, Circun.


Pero la tonalidad azulosa, azulina, azulenca o azulada, como lo quieras decir, de los ojos garzos no tiene por qué ser clara. La de los ojos zarcos sí.


----------



## aommoa

A lo mejor azul claro y una cosa ojos acerados seria una mirada dura no referida al color, al menos por estos lares


----------



## sarah_

Circunflejo said:


> Pero la tonalidad azulosa, azulina, azulenca o azulada, como lo quieras decir, de los ojos garzos no tiene por qué ser clara. La de los ojos zarcos sí.


Me refería a que ninguno de los dos son términos conocidos. Por lo demás, tienes razón en que los ojos zarcos implican un color cerúleo y los garzos no necesariamente.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Circunflejo said:


> ¿Y si dices que tiene los ojos zarcos?


Pues yo te entendería ( preciosa palabra,  por cierto) y te contestaría que prefiero los ojos glaucos, pero por aquí el común de los mortales pensaría que lo mismo estábamos hablando de orzuelos y cataratas.


----------



## Circunflejo

sarah_ said:


> Me refería a que ninguno de los dos son términos conocidos.


En España, hay más de seis mil personas que se apellidan Zarco, pero es cierto que a más de uno no se le habrá ocurrido preguntarse qué significa ese apellido. Y no todo el mundo ha leído a Emilia Pardo Bazán quien asocia zarcos con glacial en la siguiente cita de su novela La Tribuna:





> Como la luz del sol no hallaba obstáculos para filtrarse al través de la deshojada parra, el rostro del mancebo, bañado de claridad, parecía duro y anguloso; su bigote, blondo a la sombra, ahora tenía un dorado metálico; sus ojos zarcos miraban con glacial limpidez.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Circunflejo said:


> En España, hay más de seis mil personas que se apellidan Zarco, pero es cierto que a más de uno no se le habrá ocurrido preguntarse qué significa ese apellido.


Efectivamente, como Artemio Zarco, un conocido abogado y escritor de Donostia.


----------



## Circunflejo

Marsianitoh said:


> Efectivamente, como Artemio Zarco, un conocido abogado y escritor de Donostia.


Estás centrándolo tanto en tu tierra que parece que esto de zarco sea exclusivamente easonense o, a lo sumo, guipuzcoano y no es así.


----------



## franzjekill

aldonzalorenzo said:


> No sé cómo diría pero 'azul hielo' seguro que no.


Metería miedo esa descripción, me vendrían a la mente los esperpénticos "white walkers" de la serie de HBO, Game of Thrones.
Azules o celestes. Claros pueden ser también verdes, color miel...


----------



## Marsianitoh

Circunflejo said:


> Estás centrándolo tanto en tu tierra que parece que esto de zarco sea exclusivamente easonense o, a lo sumo, guipuzcoano y no es así.


No sé a qué te refieres con que eso de que lo estoy centrando en mi tierra o dando a entender que zarco sea exclusivamente guipuzcoano.  Decía que hablar de "ojos celestes" resultaría muy extraño por aquí,  tú me has preguntado si "zarco" sería extraño también,  te he respondido que yo conozco la palabra pero que en general no creo que se conozca. Luego has mencionado que es un apellido también y he corroborado eso que dices dando un ejemplo de un personaje público. De verdad que no veo dónde he dicho que haya conexión alguna entre zarco y Guipuzcoa.


----------



## Circunflejo

Marsianitoh said:


> De verdad que no veo dónde he dicho que haya conexión alguna entre zarco y Guipuzcoa.


No lo has dicho, pero creo que podría haber alguien que lo interpretara así ya que @sarah_, que no es de allí, dijo que no se entendería y tú dijiste que tú sí que lo entenderías y a la hora de dar un ejemplo de alguien con el apellido Zarco, citaste a alguien que es de tu misma provincia por lo que a algunos ojos foráneos podría parecerles que, a pesar de su escaso uso, zarco era algo circunscrito, principalmente, a Guipúzcoa, pero, a lo mejor, esto último solo es fruto de mi imaginación. No obstante, considero que no estaba de más aclararlo.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Circunflejo said:


> No obstante, considero que no estaba de más aclararlo.


Esto es lo que he dicho, creo que está claro que por aquí el común de los mortales desconoce el significado de zarco:


Marsianitoh said:


> Pues yo te entendería ( preciosa palabra,  por cierto) y te contestaría que prefiero los ojos glaucos, pero por aquí el común de los mortales pensaría que lo mismo estábamos hablando de orzuelos y cataratas.


De todos modos si de aclarar se trata , que a nadie le quepa duda, aquí no decimos que la gente tiene los ojos celestes, ni que los tiene zarcos. Como decía la principio del hilo, lo que decimos normalmente es que tiene los ojos azul claro/ clarito.


----------

